# OC a Q6600/ High temps



## tandav

When overclocked to 3.0Ghz on stock hs/fan with stability my core temperature goes up to like 80 degrees celsius and cpu temp to 60 celsius.

On idle without overclocking, core is like 45-55 and cpu is 33-35.

The core 2 duos' core have similar temps with cpu. what's wrong with my quad cores?

my cpu is Q6600 G0 stepping. 

Help, please.


----------



## Underclocker

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*



tandav said:


> When overclocked to 3.0Ghz on stock hs/fan with stability my core temperature goes up to like 80 degrees celsius and cpu temp to 60 celsius.
> 
> On idle without overclocking, core is like 45-55 and cpu is 33-35.
> 
> The core 2 duos' core have similar temps with cpu. what's wrong with my quad cores?
> 
> my cpu is Q6600 G0 stepping.
> 
> Help, please.


You have a heat problem there, that's much too hot. Try reapplying the thermal paste: http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## tandav

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*

*Below is what Intel replied to me;*

Thank you for contacting Intel(R) Customer Support.

I understand you are looking for information on the operating temperature of the Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Quad processor Q6600.

You do not need to worry about the temperature of each core, you only need to pay attention to the temperature of the CPU it self.

In order to lower the processor temperature we recommend using a thermally advantaged chassis. Please check the following website to identify a thermally advantaged chassis:
http://support.intel.com/support/processors/pentium4/sb/CS-008537.htm

A list of tested thermally advantaged chassis is available here:
http://www.intel.com/cd/channel/reseller/asmo-na/eng/53211.htm

We also recommend having the latest BIOS version for your motherboard.

The maximum operating temperature of the Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Quad processor Q6600 is 71 degrees Celsius. As long as the processor is operating under this temperature it is operating within specifications. We do not have a normal operating temperature for the processor as this temperature will vary depending on the chassis and other hardware installed on the system as well as the actual load the software is placing on the processor.

You may verify the thermal information for this processor here:
http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLACR

Since your CPU is running at 59 degrees Celsius, and the maximum recommended temperature for your CPU is 71 degrees Celsius, it means that your processor is running under specifications; so there is no reason to worry about the temperature of your processor.

More information on thermal management is available here:
http://www.intel.com/cd/channel/reseller/asmo-na/eng/299986.htm

More information on system overheating is available here:
http://www.intel.com/cd/channel/reseller/emea/eng/242783.htm

Please do not hesitate to contact us again if you need further assistance. 

Would you mind answering a couple of questions to help us improve our web content? (By answering these questions in a reply to this e-mail message we can correlate your suggestions to specific web content related to your issue.) Your response is optional and will have no impact on the handling or resolution of your current case.

Did you receive an automated response to your e-mail message containing suggested web solutions to help you resolve your problem? 

If yes, could you tell us why the suggested solutions did not enable you to resolve your problem, and how you think we could make them more effective? 

If you did not receive a previous e-mail with web links and suggested solutions, would you like to provide any other feedback on how our web site could more effectively aid you in finding answers to your questions? 

Sincerely,

Adolfo S.
Intel(R) Customer Support

Intel is a registered trademark of the Intel Corporation or its subsidiaries in the United States and other countries.


----------



## mwvirk

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*

they always reply the same to everybody... i have the same mail when i asked them for over heating my q6600... but later i found i was having a faulty DP35DP mobo..


----------



## stressfreesoul

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*

They are basically rattling on one of my usual lines. Good airflow is a must!!
You should ensure that...
a) the only objects in the flow of air, should be those you wish to cool!!
(this means routing cables, using rounded IDE data cables, etc)
b) use as high RPM fan as you can bear the sound of (cheap high speed fans are loud, this Noctua fan is a good example)
c) plan your airflow carefully! (a general, front to back, unimpeded design with extra for a graphics card if you have one)


----------



## FreoHeaveho

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*

The Q6600 with the G0 stepping can go to 3.6GHz on air easily. I would suggest you have a lot more in the CPU. Also, what program are you using to monitor temps? It may be worth checking the bios temps, which are more accurate.


----------



## tandav

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*

I'm using Everest Ultimate Edition.

I've now put my CPU to default speed. I won't change until I get a good CPU cooler. I'm thinking about getting Asus Silent Knight Cooler.

Is there any disadvantage of running the CPU Fan at full speed all the time when i'm using my PC? At full speed, the CPU temperature goes down to 33 when overclocked but the Core temperature are like 50 degrees Celsius.

I have a PSU with Dual Fan and two other fans that have blue light (One at front and one on the side.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*

The only disadvantage of running at full speed is noise. To be honest those temps are fine. The Q6600 is famous for its overclocking ability.


----------



## tandav

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*



stressfreesoul said:


> They are basically rattling on one of my usual lines. Good airflow is a must!!
> You should ensure that...
> a) the only objects in the flow of air, should be those you wish to cool!!
> (this means routing cables, using rounded IDE data cables, etc)
> b) use as high RPM fan as you can bear the sound of (cheap high speed fans are loud, this Noctua fan is a good example)
> c) plan your airflow carefully! (a general, front to back, unimpeded design with extra for a graphics card if you have one)


______________________
I have only SATA cables, no IDE, the DVD writer is converted to SATA.

I can bear the sound. I ran couple of times, but at night it sounds too loud. 

My Core # 4 is always with higher temperature by 10 degrees from the lowest one which is Core # 3 and Core # 1 and Core # 2 have the same temperature all the time (may differ by 1 or 2 degrees.

My motherboard is Asus P5K-SE/EPU, Graphics Card is nVidia EN8500GT 512MB.

Both HDD and DVD are UDMA enabled.

When overclocked, I noticed slower in performance, kind of freezes for sometime, but has never crashed yet.

Thanks!


----------



## tandav

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*



bigfellla said:


> The only disadvantage of running at full speed is noise. To be honest those temps are fine. The Q6600 is famous for its overclocking ability.


____________

Those temps listed are on idle state. 

I checked today by running the stability test for 10 minutes on Everest Ultimate Edition and the Highest Temp of a core was 83 degrees Celsius and CPU temp was like 60 degrees Celsius.


----------



## stressfreesoul

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*

How have you been overclocking it? By manual adjustment, or an OCing facility/program/auto setting?
That sounds to be unstable if it sticks and core temps are that high. Mine is also G0 and I have NEVER had over 65 celsius core temps, even under massive load. Please check BIOS for your Vcore power value and any other settings you may have changed whilst overclocking. Also have you checked your thermal compound and that the CPU cooler is seated properly?


----------



## tandav

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*

I did from the BIOS. 

Well, sometime it looks stable but sometimes just freezes for few seconds.

Core #4 and 3 have the highest temperature and Core #1 and 2 have like 73-75.

I think it is due to the CPU cooler not being seated properly. i checked couple of time, but looks fine and i even tried placing in a proper way twice. i have removed the HSF and replaced twice already.

I'm worried about the temperature. 

Once, i tried to increase the FSB to 1600MHz and the cpu at default speed. it looked well and stable, but the cpu voltagewas around 1.4. i box says 1.35V Maximum.


----------



## tandav

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*



stressfreesoul said:


> How have you been overclocking it? By manual adjustment, or an OCing facility/program/auto setting?
> That sounds to be unstable if it sticks and core temps are that high. Mine is also G0 and I have NEVER had over 65 celsius core temps, even under massive load. Please check BIOS for your Vcore power value and any other settings you may have changed whilst overclocking. Also have you checked your thermal compound and that the CPU cooler is seated properly?


_________________________

My Core temperatures seem very high.

When i don;t overclock the CPU temp on *idle is 33* degrees celsius and the Core temperatures are as follows,

Core # 1 - 48 C
Core # 2 - 48 C
Core # 3 - 44 C
Core # 4 - 50 C

You see the huge difference between Core # 4 and 3! Very huge difference between the CPU and the Cores.

Is there any risk having the CPU volt 1.4?


----------



## stressfreesoul

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*

It might shorten its life a bit. Over volting is probably the root cause of your high temps.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*

1.4 volts is nothing to worry about. Reapply thermal paste.


----------



## tandav

I reapplied the thermal paste and now the Core # 4 temperature is equal to Core # 1 and 2, but Core # three is the lowest by at least 5-6 degrees celsius. CPU temperature is 33 degrees on idle @ 3.0 GHZ with full speed fan (stock fan). So, far no problem. i played couple of games like, NFS underground 2 and NFS Pro Steet and no error. Core temperature on idle is 46 now. CPU temp on full load reaches not more than 47 and remains at 45 unchaged after running Prime95 for more than 10 minutes. 

Vcore keeps changing. normally it is 1.336 V and i even saw it go up to 1.4 V for just 2 seconds.

My mobo is Asus P5K SE/EPU. How can i keep the vcore at fixed volt?

Thanks!


----------



## tandav

*Re: OC a Q6600, specs in thread.*



bigfellla said:


> 1.4 volts is nothing to worry about. Reapply thermal paste.


I found stability at 7x400FSB, but on auto the vCore was 1.4V. On my Processor box, it says 1.35V maximum.

What the default CPU voltage of Q6600 G0?


----------



## stressfreesoul

I wouldn't worry about 1.4v, you sorted the temp issues by the sound of it. Now you should test it at the 2.8Ghz you have achieved with Two instances of Prime95, this should cover all cores and test the stability of your overclock. If it fails, you need to look at why...


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Again, that CPU will go to 3.6GHz no worries.


----------



## tandav

Specs;

Stock HSF
Asus P5K SE/EPU
Super Talent 2x2GB=4GB 800 MHZ
nVidia En8500GT 512MB

So, can i still do 3.6GHz? Memory Dumping (Blue Screen Appeared) when I tried Prime95 @ 3.2GHZ. I only increased the FSB and set everything else to Auto, except the PCI-E and CPU Spread Spectrum. 



PCI-E and CPU Spread Spectrum were disabled.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Every CPU is different, but check out this: http://gameandtechreviews.wordpress.com/2007/12/12/q6600-g0-stepping-overclock-guide/


----------



## tandav

bigfellla said:


> Every CPU is different, but check out this: http://gameandtechreviews.wordpress.com/2007/12/12/q6600-g0-stepping-overclock-guide/


I got myself the Asus Silent Square EVO. The CPU temp now on idle is 20 degrees celsius and the core temperature is 34 celsius. on full load the cpu temperature remains at 45 celsius and the cores at 60 highest. 

i noticed cpu making loud noise when performing a task. when not overclocked it is lesser and also there is a hiss sound coming from somewhere inside the PC when i move my mouse.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

that will be your graphics card - capacitors making that sound...


----------



## Luda

bigfellla said:


> that will be your graphics card - capacitors making that sound...



that woudl be my guess, its possible it could be the PSU, but i think graphics card is more likely.


----------



## tandav

My PSU is a normal 480W, it had dual fan, but since the noise was too loud i removed one.

I thought it could be the capacitors but i started noticing only after putting the Silent Square. There is also another sound like of a bearing or unbalanced spinning of the fan.

What disadvantage would there be if i put PCI-E frequency to 100mhz? 

I got blue screen when i tried at 3.6Ghz. 

I ran Prime95 for 58 minutes at 3.0Ghz and so far no error. i also played NFS Underground 2 for the whole day on Saturday and my PC was stable and the game display was far better than before and I could see more special effects.


----------



## stressfreesoul

The PCI-e frequency should be unlinked and kept at 100Mhz. Its not worth it for only tiny benefits.
If the frequency was linked to your CPU overclock, that is what could have caused the BSOD, I've done it before myself (its easily overlooked)
Could possibly have been due to your PSU too. You should have something a bit more upmarket for overclocking (the lower quality ones are not as stable)


----------



## tandav

Ok thanks!

I'll get a new PSU soon with more watts and of a good quality.


----------



## tandav

Luda said:


> that woudl be my guess, its possible it could be the PSU, but i think graphics card is more likely.


__________

The sound is something like hissing. it is louder when overclocked and is there even when the speakers are turned off. It comes out from somewhere around the motherboard when i move around my mouse along the dock icons. 

I read that it is due to change in frequency by the CPU, but is there any way to prevent this?

Thanks!


----------



## stressfreesoul

The only significant change in frequency is Intel SpeedStep. It throttles back when the CPU is idle. You can usually swith it off through BIOS. Its up to you whether you switch it off, i.e. if your machine is usually doing something anyway, I'd turn it off.


----------



## tandav

stressfreesoul said:


> The only significant change in frequency is Intel SpeedStep. It throttles back when the CPU is idle. You can usually swith it off through BIOS. Its up to you whether you switch it off, i.e. if your machine is usually doing something anyway, I'd turn it off.


Yes, I have SpeedStep, C1 and TM always disabled. Maybe I should try with another power supply. I noticed that 480W is not enough for overclocking b'coz it gives a slow boot. For now I will get a 550W because I can;t spend much this month since I already spent a lot for my new Q6600 G0 system and next month I will go for something like 700W Antec Blue or Neo. The price will be 25% higher if I get one of those in Mauritius.

I never had those hissing sound with my C2Duo E4500, which I'm using as a home server now. But, since the day I got my new Q6600 i started hearing humming sound from the E4500. There was that humming sound before when I was using two SATA HDD and would go away only if I removed one of them. So, do you think it is due to the PSU? 

If 550W is enough for 2 7200RPM SATA HDD, 8600GT, Silent Square EVO, etc then I'll stick with it until I get myself a new SLI and DDR3 system next year if the price goes down.


----------



## stressfreesoul

Mauritius? Whats the climate like? (heat and humidity). Ambient temp and humidity can affect component behaviour, especially noises like that. Ever heard the street lamps or power lines in the mist?


----------



## tandav

stressfreesoul said:


> Mauritius? Whats the climate like? (heat and humidity). Ambient temp and humidity can affect component behaviour, especially noises like that. Ever heard the street lamps or power lines in the mist?


Well, Mauritius is a tropical island. Now it's winter time and gets pretty cold during the night. The humidity is high here.


----------



## Kalim

Those first temperatures are way too high and yes, 65nm quad does run very hot once overclocked above 3.0GHz. 

The hissing is known as the motherboard coils whining as they are put under strain if the glue is not placed right and they are loose. It comes from your motherboard near the back of the CPU socket where you find many capacitors and inductors.

Your core temperatures don't look accurate. Q600 G0 at even 1.1v 1.6 GHz does not idle 34°C using the best air cooling. Your temperatures so far look to me as if you're using a tool which is setting a wrong TjMax that gives you lower temperatures. What does CoreTemp show?

1.40v -> you will be running over 85°C full load on the best air cooling with 17°C ambients on a Q6600 G0, no question. I would be very cautious. Numbers may seem pretty but the power/heat is not worth it unless you really critically need such performance. People have trouble cooling 65nm quads on air even at 1.35v with a real stability tester, they run very hot.

My advice is for you to up to something with decent gains all around but not a furnace. Something like 1.30v and whatever clockspeed that will get you.

Provide us a screenshot running Prime 95 on 4 cores after 6 hours with the latest CoreTemp showing please. Let's see your core temperatures under some load.


----------



## tandav

Kalim said:


> Those first temperatures are way too high and yes, 65nm quad does run very hot once overclocked above 3.0GHz.
> 
> The hissing is known as the motherboard coils whining as they are put under strain if the glue is not placed right and they are loose. It comes from your motherboard near the back of the CPU socket where you find many capacitors and inductors.
> 
> Your core temperatures don't look accurate. Q600 G0 at even 1.1v 1.6 GHz does not idle 34°C using the best air cooling. Your temperatures so far look to me as if you're using a tool which is setting a wrong TjMax that gives you lower temperatures. What does CoreTemp show?
> 
> 1.40v -> you will be running over 85°C full load on the best air cooling with 17°C ambients on a Q6600 G0, no question. I would be very cautious. Numbers may seem pretty but the power/heat is not worth it unless you really critically need such performance. People have trouble cooling 65nm quads on air even at 1.35v with a real stability tester, they run very hot.
> 
> My advice is for you to up to something with decent gains all around but not a furnace. Something like 1.30v and whatever clockspeed that will get you.
> 
> Provide us a screenshot running Prime 95 on 4 cores after 6 hours with the latest CoreTemp showing please. Let's see your core temperatures under some load.


Thank you very much for the information and your help.

I'm now running at default speed, b'coz for the moment 2.4Ghz is enough for me since i'm only doing research works for my projects these days. 

For you information, my 3rd core temperature always less than other cores by 10 degrees. I checked that on CoreTemp as well. The longest I've run Prime95 at 3.0GHz was for 15minutes last week, which showed me CPU temperature not more than 45 Degrees Celsius. My ASUS Silent Square EVO improved the temperature. 

I want to do something about the hissing now. Is it possible to glue properly the inductors/capacitors myself, if so how? I have noticed the capacitors surrounding the CPU socket and the inductor is only on my EN8500GT. 

I'll get a new mobo next year with a 45nm C2Q processor (not less than 2.8GHz). What do you think about P5K3 Wifi? Since, I will be going for DDR3, I have that one marked. I never had those hissing and humming sound problems in my life. Only after I recently got the P5K SE/EPU with Q6600 G0.


----------



## tandav

I tried really hard to run my system at 3.6GHz but always failed. At one time, it was about to go pass the welcome screen but blue screen appeared as usual. I'm stable at 3.0GHz but the capacitor/inductor noise bothers me. 

Running Prime95 at 3.0GHz makes some kind of noise which i cannot explain. The sound is similar to that when you put a stick on a spinning wheel.

:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## stressfreesoul

The only thing that spins are your fans, give them a check over. Unless its just a progression of the noise it was making before?


----------



## tandav

It's a progression of the noise it was making before.

My silent EVO cooler actually slows down the fan speed as the load of CPU increases. 

Idle is 1800RPM, but goes down to 1500RPM on full CPU load. When I disable the Q-Fan it remains at around 2300RPM. Doesn;t make similar noise. Maybe i got a bad piece and i have no time to go back to the shop for exchange or investigation. 

But things look normal though when i don;t overclock except the hissing sound is always there every time i move the mouse around.


----------



## stressfreesoul

Is your motherboard still under warranty?


----------



## tandav

stressfreesoul said:


> Is your motherboard still under warranty?


Yes, it is still under warranty


----------



## stressfreesoul

RMA it!!! its Asus, they should still take it back regardless of overclocking!


----------



## tandav

Ok, thanks! 

I will take Asus P5Q Pro, coz the price is same for both.


----------



## stressfreesoul

Excellent. Post back when/if it happens, with your renovated machine/problems during renovation.


----------

